# GTechniq C4



## Spoony

*Price & Availablilty:*
£23.49 for 15ml

*Used on:*
VW Golf & Nissan Tiida Trim

*Manufacturer's Product Information & Instructions:*
3S nano composite coating. Restores trim to "as new" condition without altering gloss level. Strong UV absorption filter and chemical bond ensures maximum durability with a single application typically maintaining a flawless finish for up to two years.
What's special about Gtechniq C4 Permanent Trim Restorer?
C4 utilises a covalent or chemical bond to actually become an extension of the plastic molecule it's protecting. Not to be confused with much weaker electrostatic bonds used by, amongst others, ptfe based polymers C4 actually swaps part of its molecular structure with the surface molecules of your car's trim.

What this means is that you now have a protective coating of unparalleled durability. Unlike many trim products on the market C4 is an exceptionally thin (circa 30nm) optically clear film which means that it does not add an unattractive gloss film to the surface instead it restores all but the most faded trim to an as new condition. You can expect approximately 2 years from a single application.

How do I use this product?
C4 is a relatively easy product to use but correct preparation and application is essential. Take a look at this PDF for application instructions.
*
Packaging:*
Product comes in a small glass bottle, nice and sturdy. Come obviously branded by GTechniq in the professional looking manner associated with their products.










*Appearance & Fragrance:*
It is a clear liquid which is very thin, has an almost solvent like smell but not quite.

*Cutting & Cleaning Power:*
N/A - Trim should be prepped and thoroughly cleaned before use.

*Ease Of Use:*
Application was fairly simple, using a make up remover pad - which is kind of like a cotton pad. These are available at most supermarket, though I think Morrissons do the best ones to me. Dab a little of C4 on to the pad and spread onto the trim as required and wipe residue immediately with a MF. Applicator is shown in picture in Packaging section.

*Finish:*
Magically the faded trim was restored to like new condition after wiping off the residue. It is a very natural finish non glossy and non greasy. The pictures speak for themselves.

BEFORE:

















SORT OF 50/50:









FINISH:

























Pictures from Nissan Trim:
BEFORE:









DURING:









As can be seen, this really does bring trim up to brand new standard.

*Durability:*
Claimed to be around 2 years from a single application - I will update over time.

*Value:*
This on face value is probably one of the most expensive trim dressings you can buy per ml. However it does go a long way and it is claimed 1 application lasts up to 2 years. With modern cars coming with les and less trim, and this product spreading very thin I would say value for money is average but it is certainly worth a try as it requires only 1 application and not multiple after each wash like many trim dressings.

Overall DW Rating: 88%

*Conclusion:*
I think overall the price may put most people off, in fact it put me off, that is until I tried it. I wouldn't hesistate to buy this product. It is so easy to use and results are terrific. It's only got an 8/10 due to the cost involved, had it been cheaper I think it would be very close to 10/10.
Bonuses include only 1 application required to cover trim for years and the ease of use.

Thank you to Rob and Pete for supplying this product for reviewing. If you are interested in purchasing this, please visit: http://www.gtechniq.com/shop/3s-for-cars/exterior-coatings/c4-permanent-trim-restorer/


----------



## Brazo

*Price & Availablilty:*
£35 for 25ml, £23.50 for 15ml - Available from http://www.gtechniq.com/

*Used on:*
BMW MINI Cooper Clubman and VW Golf Mk 5

*Manufacturer's Product Information & Instructions:*

_*What's special about Gtechniq C4 Permanent Trim Restorer?*_
C4 utilises a covalent or chemical bond to actually become an extension of the plastic molecule it's protecting. Not to be confused with much weaker electrostatic bonds used by, amongst others, ptfe based polymers C4 actually swaps part of its molecular structure with the surface molecules of your car's trim.

What this means is that you now have a protective coating of unparalleled durability. Unlike many trim products on the market C4 is an exceptionally thin (circa 30nm) optically clear film which means that it does not add an unattractive gloss film to the surface instead it restores all but the most faded trim to an as new condition. You can expect approximately 2 years from a single application.

*How do I use this product?*
C4 is a relatively easy product to use but correct preparation and application is essential. Take a look in the resources section for a pdf and take a look at the youtube below showing you how to apply.

*Packaging:*
Small glass vials, plastic screw top lid. Gtecniq branded label

*Appearance & Fragrance:*
Clear watery appearance, no fragrance.

*Cutting & Cleaning Power:*
N/A

*Ease Of Use:*
I am sure the recent heightened security risk has something to with all the online chatter of C4 and how much is needed 'to do' a car! GCHQ must be working overtime so its only fair that I too give them a little extra to discuss!

A fair amount of black textured plastic can be found on a MINI clubman so it will make an ideal test bed over the coming months (years?) Looks wise it's great, a natural matte sheen, It was also non greasy and easy to apply. However I could be talking about any trim sealant so far. The real joy? The real difference, the USP of C4 is that it lasts a significant amount of time compared to other trim sealants. It chemically bonds to the car trim rather than 'sits' on the surface. And for me at least the product is about to start the test of time and I along with the other DW testers will be reporting back on how it lasts!

So onto application methods then. As with anything preparation is the name of the game. Various brushes were used to scrub the trim with Meguiars APC, this was rinsed from the trim and IPA cut 50:50 with water was then used with plenty of m/f towels to ensure a very clean surface. The C4 was again applied with the make up pads (which linted) and the C4 covered the trim very easily, a light buff with a microfiber cloth and a great finish was obtained.

*Finish:*
Natural matte look

*Durability:*
Earth shattering at a claimed 2 years but lets see! Reports to follow

*Value:*
Probably the most expensive product on the market per ml, aside from other Gtecniq products and luxory waxes.

*Overall DW Rating: Already scored. *

*Conclusion:*
To review this product properly I would have to comment on the price (ouch!) and the durability. However if this product lives up to its long life claims (and advance reports would suggest it does) then it may be worth every penny and its fair to say blow the lid off the trim product market - although not literally!

*Pictures*































































































































If you are interested in purchasing this, please visit: http://www.gtechniq.com/shop/3s-for-...trim-restorer/


----------



## ads2k

*GTechniq C4.*

*Product: GTechniq C4*

*Price and availablity:*

As above in the previous review.

*Vehicle used on:*

Honda Jazz 1.4SE '56 plate - Storm silver metallic.

*Manufacturer's Product Information & Instructions:*

As above in the previous review.

*Packaging:*

As above in the previous review.

*Appearance & Fragrance:*

Clear watery type liquid, solvent 'ish smell but not unpleasant.

*Cutting & Cleaning Power:*

N/A

*Ease Of Use:*

Very simple indeed. Take new applicator (cotton makeup remover pad) place over bottle turn bottle over while holding pad to get a small amount onto the pad and then wipe pad onto trim. Work in gently to give an even covering and lightly buff at the finish.

You do have to ensure a 'very' clean trim before you start applying C4. So I cleaned and then cleaned again with APC @ 4:1 working in well with a new tooth brush and cloth ensuring the trim was fully clean of any previous dressings. To make certain it was truly fully clean it also got an IPA wipe down as the last step before I started applying the C4.
































































As you can see what a difference a clean trim makes even without an dressing/restorer . New car to me which I was waiting to give the C4 treatment to which is why it's not upto my usual standards :lol:










So with both fully cleaned and looking like this.










Right so let's see if you can see which side I've treated ..













































































































*Finish:*

A subtle matt shine making the trim look like new. I thought it was too shiny to start but I hadn't taken the residue off so a light wipe/buff with a microfibre cloth and it gave a better uniform look to what I would call the ideal look. Cracking :thumb:

And as I couldn't resist here's some beading shots as well, as I've read that once it's dried onto the surface moisture quickly afterwards will do no harm.























































*Durability:*

N/A - Let's see !!!

*Value:*

For the amount I used I feel the product is pretty good VFM if it lasts the claimed time. I'll agree it does look very expensive when you see the bottle but if used correctly you'll use very little, which does make it seem more appealing. All down to personal perception I think, spend money now on doing the trim oncefor 2 years of decent looking trim without any extra treatments other then the normal wash (manufacturer claimed) or treat it ever month.... If it stands the test of time I know which I'd choose ..

*Overall DW Rating: Agree with the above *

*Conclusion:*

Other then the initial outlay, which to some will seem very expensive after the normal trim products you would buy in bulk for well under half this price. I wouldn't hesitate to buy this product, it was so easy to use, gave a lovely 'factory fresh' look to it's finish and if it lasts then THIS will be my go to trim restorer for a long time.

Many thanks to all @ GTechniq for the supply of this sample and if you'd like to buy this product then please go here :-
http://www.gtechniq.com/shop/3s-for-cars/exterior-coatings/c4-permanent-trim-restorer/


----------

